# Triple L Ball Jar



## 2find4me

I know this jar is not rare, but would these numbers 111 on the base make it more scarce? Thanks!


----------



## 2find4me

.


----------



## RED Matthews

Hello 2find4me;  No the numbers on the bottom are the mold number or the series number.  You will need a Red Book to help you learn a lot about jars.  I see there is a neckring seam on the finish, so it isn't a high value item, but I always enjoy the tripple l's.   RED Matthews


----------



## dygger60

2find....What you have there is a common (all be it old) BALLL MASON jar that was made on the FC Ball machine sometime between the years 1896 and 1910....

           The signiture varation is  known as the 3-L BALL....it didnt actually have 3 L's but the fancy artistic loop looked like the other L's so much that the name carried on through history.  During this time period there were four known variatins of the "3-L" signiture.  It was not until 1910 that Ball Brothers again changed this signiture to what was call the dropped "a" variation because of the front leg on the "a" in Ball.

           The mold numbers on the base are nothing more than a way for the mold maker to identify the mold....now there are folks that collect jars to get a "mold string" ....but other than that....there are very very few instances where the mold number added to the value of a jar....like the number "13"....or a number identifying a jar as authentic......

          Now the mismatched seams are the signiture of one of the first machines designed by one of the Ball brothers.  Frank.  The seams are mismatched because the mold came in pieces....the top part...or thread area had to be attached to the body of the jar and when tighted.. almost all the time the seams were misaligned...

          Your jar is probably worth a couple of dollars at best...and with the staining....even less....it looks as if there might have been standing water in it or something.....but I must disagree that just because of the neck ring seam that makes it not a high value item...I have seen jars with this finish go for a couple thousand dollars.....

         But as said...the Red Book is a GREAT learning tool....as is a set of books called THE FRUIT JAR WORKS...written my Alice Crestwick.
 And of course with almost anything else...practical experiance......but enjoy the hobby...there is LOTS to learn....

        David


----------

